# 6 eggs collected. Chances of blast is now slim. Day 2-3 positive stories please?



## firstivf41 (Mar 7, 2017)

Hi Ladies

I had my collection today and they got 6 eggs. I was quite happy with this until they said they will only go to blast if 4 or more fertilise. First the clinic have mentioned this so I wasn't prepared. I was more than happy if just one got to blast because it was the best so finding out this today has left me quite upset. Less than 4 and they go back in on day 2-3.

Anyone had this done and had a positive result please?


----------



## Molly78 (Jul 1, 2014)

Not really the same but I only got 3 fertilised eggs from 5 and 2 went onto blasts... My clinic didn't  mention putting them in earlier. If the quality is good then shouldn't they be successful whether they go back in a t 3 days or 5.. I guess the benefit of the blast is that making that far means it has some durability but you're 2-3 embies could be as successful you just won't know. Good luck I ve seen lots of positive stories from 2-3 day transfers x


----------



## firstivf41 (Mar 7, 2017)

Thank you Molly. That's very true, we are thinking more positively already. I think it was just being hit with that information today on collection, rather than at the beginning of the treatment. We need time to process things


----------



## Honey7594 (Mar 13, 2016)

I had 5 eggs, 4 fertilized and 2 went to blasts. 😊


----------



## MrsLondon (Jul 22, 2015)

I only had four eggs collected, all four made it to blast but I did have ICSI. Good luck xxx


----------



## aissha (Nov 3, 2009)

My clinic always puts back in day 3 as they say the embie has best chance to thrive in the place where it belongs. I am not in the UK, and I have the impression that UK is in general more inclined to go for Day 5 so that you/they can see if they are blasts... 
I am not sure of the connection between the number that fertilise and whether to go to Day 3 or Day 5... even if only 1 fertilised, it has as much chance of making to blast as if all 6 do... each embie is independent I think...

fingers crossed for you, but do not worry if you end up having earlier transfer (my 2DS were Day 3 transfers)


----------



## Calluna (Jun 14, 2012)

Hi. I wanted a day 3 transfer because there is some evidence that there is more disruption of gene expression in the embryo the longer they develop in vitro. On my last cycle I had 3 embryos looking good on day 3. We put the best one back (I didn't want the additional risks of a multiple pregnancy). Neither of the other 2 made it to blast but I'm currently 20 weeks pregnant with the one we transferred on day 3. Good luck! x


----------



## firstivf41 (Mar 7, 2017)

Wow thank you, amazing results here!
Well the phone call this morning revealed 5 out of the 6 fertilised so they will be taking them to blasto. I will let you know how many I have left on Friday!


----------

